# How hard is it?



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

To find a decent haidresser! I have thick hair with more cowlicks than a molasses block..

I have not had a really nice haircut for a couple of years & right now I feel like a good change. However, I simply cannot find a hairdresser who will listen to me & who understand my hair..

I saw a shop on the weekend full of lovely wigs, I am seriously thinking of shaving it off & going for wigs, except that I thnk they would be VERY hot in our tropical climate.

Sometimes it just sucks to be a female!


----------



## barcafan (Jul 25, 2012)

Misleading title there...

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

I know a brilliant one in Adelaide
Too far for you??


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Just a tad Miss Molly, we are in Queensland..


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Keep trying different stylists and salons. I'd had one stylist for years but with moving around, had to try different places. I would explain clearly what I wanted while also being open to their suggestions. I've been happy with the results. 

Recently with a change I was making with my hair, my friend suggested I try her stylist. I went along, started explaining what I'd like and she shut me up lol. I'd barely said anything at that point. She told me to leave it in her hands as she knew was she was doing. I gave in. I said "Okay, do what you think." When she was blow-drying, she asked how I wanted it. I started to answer then ended up laughing and replied "Whatever you think, I'll leave it with you.." She just nodded and gave me a knowing look that I'd submitted to her.

And guess what? I'm really happy with what she did. It was great not to really think/consider what she was doing with my hair lol. I've had a lot of compliments and women at work wanting her details. Keep experimenting and searching until you find someone you're happy with and either try to explain more clearly what you're after or be open to letting go


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It's very hard! I finally found a decent hair stylist early in my marriage. I'd been looking for a decent one for at least 10 years prior. I finally found the perfect woman to cut my hair at a decent price. My price hasn't changed in 12 years. I found her as a advanced master stylist at a nice salon.

It's hard for me to leave the house, especially to get my hair done. I have it foiled and cut at the same time. I decided a while ago to keep my hair long. I use nice products to keep my hair healthy in between cuts


----------

